# Sensation



## Aeonflu-X (4. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ojI0C231f5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Die Sensation ist eine Veranstaltung im Bereich der elektronischen Tanzmusik. Veranstaltet wird sie von der niederländischen Firma ID&T.
Im Jahre 2000 fand die erste Sensation statt. Sie wurde, wie auch in den folgenden Jahren, in der Amsterdam ArenA ausgetragen. 2002 wurde die Sensation in Sensation White und Sensation Black aufgeteilt. Seit 2008 heißt die Sensation White nur noch „Sensation“, die Sensation Black nur noch „Black“. Die Sensation gilt als eines der größten und erfolgreichsten Dance-Events. Das Erfolgskonzept der Sensation beruht neben der Idee des Publikums in Einheitskleidung auf der Kombination von Star-DJs, aufwändiger Licht- und Lasershow sowie Dekoration und Pyrotechnik.



Sensation

Tickets sind noch zu haben.

Am 31.12.2010 wieder in Düsseldorf.
Wer ist noch alles dabei?


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Dezember 2010)

Pff, Stino-Party. Da geh ich doch lieber auf die Fusion.


----------



## Gerti (4. Dezember 2010)

Wohne zwar quasi neben Düsseldorf, aber die Musik ist nichts für mich.
Außerdem hab ich keine weißen Klamotten


----------



## Zukane (5. Dezember 2010)

1. Ich bin kein Partytyp und mir schmeckt Alkohol einfach nicht.

2. Die meiste Musik davon mag ich sicher nicht.

3. Ich kann nicht tanzen.

4. Zu weit weg ;D


----------



## Shaila (5. Dezember 2010)

Meine Freundin und ich gehen da vielleicht hin, aber wird noch ein bisschen schwer mit dem Hinkommen etc.

P.S: Ich finde es gibt keine Musik auf die man mehr abgehen kann.


----------



## Luminesce (6. Dezember 2010)

Das war letztes Jahr in Zürich, bin da nicht hin.


Mag die Musik überhaupt nicht, kann mit elektronischer Musik nix anfangen, geschweige denn dazu tanzen.

Sieht aber ganz schön aus mit dem Dresscode.


----------



## Belty (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich war letztes Jahr mit ein paar Kollegen dort.

Haben uns dieses Deluxe Ticket gekauft, konnten dann durch den VIP Eingang, was wesentlich angenehmer ist als durch den Standard Eingang.
Es standen noch um 01:00 im neuen Jahr Leute vor dem Standard Eingang, vermutlich weil die Veranstalter es einfach nicht auf die Reihe bekommen haben jeden mal etwas schneller zu überprüfen und reinzulassen.

Naja gut beim VIP Eingang ging es relativ zügig...


Ich persönlich habe mir etwas mehr Programm gewünscht, aber im großen und ganzen war die Sensation doch sehr sehenswert, ob ich dieses Jahr erneut hinfahre muss ich mir noch überlegen, denn die Musik von der White ist eigentlich gar nicht so mein Geschmack, da wäre die Black schon viel passender :-)


Auch kostet der Spaß mal wieder einiges, Standard Ticket würde ich mir nie holen, denn unten im Dance Floor ist einfach zu viel los und stundelang in der Menschenmenge zu sein ist auf Dauer ein wenig krass.
Dummerweise kostet das normale VIP Ticket wenn ich mich nicht vertue auch wieder mal um die 100 Euro, Deluxe Ticket für bis zu fünf Mann Mann mit eigenem kleinen Bereich mit Tisch und Couch etc. kostet wenn ich mich nicht arg irre auch irgendwas zwischen 500 und 700, und das noch größere dieses Crystal Deck  das kostet etwas um die paar Tausend meine ich.
Von den Getränkepreisen mal ganz abzusehen.
Naja gut, dann noch Anreise und Hotel etc..


Fazit:
Wenn man ein wenig Geld investieren mag ist das sicherlich ein tolles Event was man mal sehen sollte.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde gerne zur Sensation Black aaaaber...ist für mich im Moment nicht finanzierbar.


----------

